# OMG...my mom use to use this:



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2020)

A hair pulling, hair caught in blades torture tool. I hated to see these clippers come out. I finally convinced mom to let me go to the barber. Any of you have had to put up with this thing?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 23, 2020)

Now there's an oldie! 

I can honestly, not myself, nor any of my siblings had to endure such, but I can only imagine the discomfort of having ones hair cut with such a contraption! ROFLMAO!

Thank you so much for the walk down memory lane, Pappy!


----------



## Pecos (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh yes, I have one of those things used on me and it really was a hair pulling torture device.


----------



## Nate007 (Apr 23, 2020)

I still have one that hasn't been used in many years.  I was thinking of using this, instead of spending money on new hair trimmers lol


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2020)

Nate007 said:


> I still have one that hasn't been used in many years.  I was thinking of using this, instead of spending money on new hair trimmers lol



Oil it up good Nate. 3 in 1 oil if they still make it.


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2020)

Never saw it, never heard of it.  Maybe I'm too young - 67.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Never saw it, never heard of it.  Maybe I'm too young - 67.


Trust me, you didn't miss a thing except having hair pulled out by the roots.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 23, 2020)

My dad cut the boy's hair when I was a kid (family of 4 boys/2 girls), but that was with electric shears.

If you have a Home Dental Kit, please don't post pics...I can't take much more proxy-pain!  OUCH!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2020)

Pretty sure my Mom cut my Dad's hair with one of those manual clippers .. and probably my brother's hair too. I think that later on, Dad took brother to the barbershop.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 23, 2020)

My mom cut our bangs with those. Baby fine hair cut STRAIGHT across lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't remember my mother ever having one of those....thank goodness!  She did use thinning shears and regular scissors on me as a kid, Buster Brown type haircut, only not that fancy.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

Luv your avatar @Pappy xo.....that baby looks like a deer in the headlights face, lol....but he's still cute.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 23, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My mom cut our bangs with those. Baby fine hair cut STRAIGHT across lol.



Just glanced at my avatar. Some things never change lol. Actually though,for the first time in my life,I have let my bangs grow out-my avatar pic is a couple of years old.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2020)

I have an old barber cup & brush that belonged to my grandfather. It still had the soap in the cup down at the bottom. It was like a piece of bar soap kinda. I think I took it out of there finally because it had been in there for 60 or 70 yrs. It was getting moldy & starting to smell weird.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2020)

Pappy said:


> A hair pulling, hair caught in blades torture tool.


No, there was a barber that had his own way of torturing
There were two barbers
One was my dad's favorite
The other...the chair of pain

Dad used me for cannon fodder
When Mr Evil's chair was empty, Dad would say 'your turn'



Dads.....togetherness...... was.....special


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now there's an oldie!
> 
> I can honestly, not myself, nor any of my siblings had to endure such, but I can only imagine the discomfort of having ones hair cut with such a contraption! ROFLMAO!
> 
> Thank you so much for the walk down memory lane, Pappy!



YES YES AND YES!  Gawd I hated those damned things.  I always thought they were salvaged from WWll Nazi camps!! Old torture devices!  lol


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have an old barber cup & brush that belonged to my grandfather. It still had the soap in the cup down at the bottom. It was like a piece of bar soap kinda. I think I took it out of there finally because it had been in there for 60 or 70 yrs. It was getting moldy & starting to smell weird.


I actually got one of those things as a gift about 15 years ago, .. and decades after men stopped using them.
It didn't take me too long to toss it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I actually got one of those things as a gift about 15 years ago, .. and decades after men stopped using them.
> It didn't take me too long to toss it.


My husband still shaves by way of shaving cup with disk of soap inside along with a safety razor.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't remember seeing those clippers around the house but I bought and sold a few on Ebay several years ago. I got quite a bit for them.
Talk about torture! In the 50's mom would take me for a perm just before school started and then for the summer. It seemed like an all day affair. I'm pretty sure all the chemicals and the dryer they plopped over my head caused a bit of brain damage.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband still shaves by way of shaving cup with disk of soap inside along with a safety razor.


That is decidedly "Old School."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That is decidedly "Old School."


Yes indeed, and old-school he is.


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband still shaves by way of shaving cup with disk of soap inside along with a safety razor.


Me too.  I haven't found an electric that's as good.  As long as the razor head swivels to get the angle right, I'm good.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Me too.  I haven't found an electric that's as good.  As long as the razor head swivels to get the angle right, I'm good.


My husband says his face feels cleaner, more healthy when he shaves the old-fashioned way.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 26, 2020)

Talking about horrible things. SeaBreeze posted a pic of Buster Brown & Tigue-also from the shoe store ads. The horrible thing-those xray foot machines, which were supposed to help you find the best fitting shoes. Every time they used one on me I got crummy fitting shoes- hurt till I out grew the shoes. damn thing never worked.


----------

